# Busco por un antiguo Aplicate Note de Motorola



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 11, 2019)

Hola a todos, vengo a ese maravilloso Foro buscar por un antiguo Aplicate Note del Motorola donde es desahollado minuciosamente con ricos detalles y cuentas matemacticas  un amplificador de potenzia de RF de 80W de salida en VHF ( 160Mhz) alimentado con 12,5 Voltios .
Ese diseño enpleya dos transistores de potenzia de RF tipo 2N6084 (40W cada)  en paralelo , eses dos excitados por un transistor tipo 2N6083 (30W) que por fin es excitado por un transistor tipo 2N6080 (4W).
Ese articulo fue escribido y publicado en algun libro de datasheet ( hoja de datos tecnicos)  muy probablemente en meados de la decada de 80'.
No logro encontrarlo por ningun lado , nin en la Red Internet , se que fue publicado en algun manual de RF del  Motorola de esa epoca.
Quizaz alguna persona que lo tenga disponible en las manos y pueda regalarme una copia en PDF  mi quedare eternamente agradecido .
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 12, 2019)

Daniel, fijate si es esta *Application Note*.
Y si nó, *acá hay una parva de AN* y tal vez alguna te sea útil.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 12, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Daniel, fijate si es esta *Application Note*.
> Y si nó, *acá hay una parva de AN* y tal vez alguna te sea útil.


!Muchissimas gracias por contestar estimado amigo Don Dr.Zoidberg , pero muy desafortunadamente no es ese Applicate Note especificamente y nin en esa coletania hay lo bendicto que busco!.
Como ya aclare es un diseno de un Amplificador de RF para potenzia en VHF (160Mhz) con 80W de salida y alimentado por 12,5Voltios basados en 2 transistores de 40W ( 2N6084) andando en paralelo.
Todo articulo es muy minusioso en calculos matemacticos de diseno de las Reds de adaptación de inpedancias de todos los 4 estagios amplificadores enpleyados.
Bueno aun sigo esperancoso de lograr algo positivo.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola a todos , aun NO encontre ese articulo que tanto busco,
Pero encontre al acaso por la Intenert su titulo original (y nada mas) : "Desing Techniques for an 80 Watt , 175MHz Transmitter for 12.5Volt Operation" , Motorola Application Note AN-557.
Hay otro de mismo tema : "VHF Power Amplifiers using parallel output Transistors" , Motorola Applications Note AN-585.
Eses dos articulos fueran hechos  en los meados de los años 70 , portanto muuuuy rarissimos
Quizaz alguna buena alma caridosa tenga els en su valiosisimos arquivos y pueda subir aca (foro)
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 14, 2022)

No se si estará lo que buscas
La que dices es la an-577


----------



## J2C (Sep 14, 2022)

.


Busca: *Motorola* Application Note AN-557


No *National Semiconductor* !!!!!



Salu2.-


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 14, 2022)

Nah, pero no encuentra  nada


----------



## J2C (Sep 14, 2022)

.

Si el Sr. Garoto hizo el pedido en el Foro, es por que ya dio vuelta 3 veces por Internet y no encontro nada.

Por eso sugiere en su primer post que pueden estar en algún manual de semiconductores de Motorola de los años 70.



Salu2.-


P.D.: Para no cometer novatadas se sugiere leer siempre desde el principio !!!!


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 14, 2022)

Bueno, tampoco es para tanto, y así me entretengo


----------

